# Indestrutible Squeaky Toy



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions on indestructible, or nearly indestructible squeaky toys. My Ellie loves squeaky toys, but destroys them within days. I bought her a Tuffy's Ultimate Bone toy which was supposed to be a 9 out of 10 on the indestructible scale. Within one day, she had pulled off the webbing covering the stitches. Four days later, she was pulling the stuffing out of it. Does anyone know of anything better?


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

I have yet to find a squeaky toy capable of surviving a GSD. I gave up on those toys and stuck with regular chew toys. Deer antlers seem to last 1-2 weeks. Black kongs have also done us very well.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zookeep said:


> I am looking for suggestions on indestructible, or nearly indestructible squeaky toys. My Ellie loves squeaky toys, but destroys them within days. I bought her a Tuffy's Ultimate Bone toy which was supposed to be a 9 out of 10 on the indestructible scale. Within one day, she had pulled off the webbing covering the stitches. Four days later, she was pulling the stuffing out of it. Does anyone know of anything better?


I've been looking for about 8 years now...no luck Since my oldest likes the squeaker and will do anything to get it, I go to the thrift store and buy stuff animals(nothing with beads in it) that are a quarter and I sew squeakers into them. When she destroys it, I don't feel like I wasted any money


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I've been looking for about 8 years now...no luck Since my oldest likes the squeaker and will do anything to get it, I go to the thrift store and buy stuff animals(nothing with beads in it) that are a quarter and I sew squeakers into them. When she destroys it, I don't feel like I wasted any money[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, that is a great idea. I know they will last only for an evening, but it is better than paying $15 for one which lasts 5 days.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My pup isn't a big chewer, but our cuz balls have lasted over a year now, and are still squeaking.

By comparison, she destroys the Kong tennis balls in a day or 2


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jw toys seem to last a little longer than the average. At least for my dogs.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I'll 2nd the JW Cuz
It's tough (my dogs are not super destructive tho) and they can't easily remove the squeaker like on cheap toys


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

my GSD loved a "Kong Wubba", its a flexible kong with two different squeekers in it, then it is covered in a dense durable fabric.. my GSD use to love squeeker toys but would have them gone in a day! She loved her wubba and so did I, her first one last a long time, 2 months i think, and her second one was lost, but she did love it, and it stood up to her jaws of steel, I would definitely recommend!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Effie has had a couple of cuz toys for over a year. The squeakers fall into the toy and don't work anymore but she still loves the cuz. She also has a wubba about that old. That is her favorite because she can grab it by the tails and shake it to death. She got a JW ruffians chicken for Christmas. That is her favorite because it still squeaks. It is rubber and even though it has a couple of holes it still still squeaks.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I got Grim a snake that is not supposed to quit squeaking from the vet's office. 3 months later, it's still going! I don't remember the name of it, though.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I would be happy to find ANY toy my dog couldn't destroy. My GSD had nothing on my new pup. He is the most destructive puppy I have ever seen. He has killed the cuz balls and wubbas in a day. Tennis balls are naked - no more fuzz on them. Forget a toy that has even the tiniest bit of stuffing. Stuffing is quickly removed and remaining fabric is torn to shreds. No stuffing toys? No problem, he just goes in for the kill and shreds them. I buy him GOOD quality toys to no avail. I have to watch him like a hawk. Oh, did I mention he most likely has some JRT in him?

BTW, I bought him a puzzle toy Saturday. Put a treat in the bottle and try to get it out. It has a rubber chew part and a braided rope. Another shopper saw me with it. Said, "My dog has one of those. It is his favorite toy - even when it doesn't have treats. He is really destructive too. Even at 5 years old, he is still destructive." Gave me hope 'til I got home. Toy lasted a couple of hours.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You might try these oinking piggies they sell at Wal-Mart. They are of a thicker rubber that's pretty tough. 

It doesn't squeak though, it sort of grunts and oinks almost like a real pig would. It's a little much for Lisl right now so she can't tear it up yet.

Not sure how old your dog is, but it might be worth a try after you've had a chance to look at it.

They come in different colors.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. She did have a Kong Wubba which lasted a lot longer than the Tuffy's. I don't know if the JW Cuz will be too hard for her to squeak. She is a non-GSD, with a much smaller mouth. Here is a picture of what she did to one of her favorite squeaky toys, a Jolly Tug.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Zookeep said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. She did have a Kong Wubba which lasted a lot longer than the Tuffy's. I don't know if the JW Cuz will be too hard for her to squeak. She is a non-GSD, with a much smaller mouth. Here is a picture of what she did to one of her favorite squeaky toys, a Jolly Tug.


Now that looks familiar. See? Another non-GSD. LOL! Our JW Cuz gots no feet no more. I have found nothing that this dog cannot destroy. If you find something.....PLEASE let me know. HA!


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Now that looks familiar. See? Another non-GSD. LOL! Our JW Cuz gots no feet no more. I have found nothing that this dog cannot destroy. If you find something.....PLEASE let me know. HA!


Yeah, I figured the feet on the JW Cuz would be gone in a day.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Jag said:


> I got Grim a snake that is not supposed to quit squeaking from the vet's office. 3 months later, it's still going! I don't remember the name of it, though.


is it this snake? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-73441-55884HZ-dog.jpg the kyjen plush one?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Extra large tennis ball by Kong lasts a long time and squeaks way to much


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Extra large tennis ball by Kong lasts a long time and squeaks way to much


Pup isn't a chewer...most of her puppyhood toys have made it into her adulthood. But she destroys kong tennis balls within 2 days. She LOVES chewing on them. I don't think they're very sturdy, since the ball breaks in two with some chews. 

It's still hugely fun for her though, so I contineu to buy more.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

marshies said:


> Pup isn't a chewer...most of her puppyhood toys have made it into her adulthood. But she destroys kong tennis balls within 2 days. She LOVES chewing on them. I don't think they're very sturdy, since the ball breaks in two with some chews.
> 
> It's still hugely fun for her though, so I contineu to buy more.



They last like a month here with my boy non stop harassing us with that noise. Haven't had one break in two yet, just the hide peels off or it cracks after non stop squeaking.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My boys favorite toy is the everlasting treat ball its not a squeeky, but boy my dog chews hard and hasn't make one hole. His favorite bone is an Elk antler from http://www.facebook.com/MTAntlerChews?fref=ts I have had it a couple weeks and it is still 11 in long. It certainly lasts a long time. Elk antlers last way longer than deer antlers.


----------

